# Slingshot For The Job?



## LachlanOriginals (Apr 25, 2012)

hey guys ive been crafting my own slingshots for a couple of years now i have finally come up with a design perfect for me. im going to start hunting soon. as soon as i can hit 1 inch targets from 15-20 meters away ( consistently ) . my bands are 25lb draw what type of ammo should i be using to take out small game such as rabbits?


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

welcome to the forum, check out our slingshot hunting section to get the info you require and then some.








Nice slingshot btw.


----------



## LachlanOriginals (Apr 25, 2012)

Sean said:


> welcome to the forum, check out our slingshot hunting section to get the info you require and then some.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks Sean
i built so many slingshots but who knew the easiest one to build turns out to be the best one


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

You'll probably want to check out this topic: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/


----------



## LachlanOriginals (Apr 25, 2012)

Bill Hays said:


> You'll probably want to check out this topic: http://slingshotforu...hunting-setups/


thanks bill was heeps of help


----------



## rashid100 (Jun 16, 2012)

Welcome to the forum mate. 12mm lead balls work great on rabbits and pigeons.


----------



## LachlanOriginals (Apr 25, 2012)

rashid100 said:


> Welcome to the forum mate. 12mm lead balls work great on rabbits and pigeons.


cheers rashid








i am currently using 10mm lead do you think i should invest in a rotary cutter and thera band? or stay with thera tube?


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

You can also use bolts size 5/8 1/2 inch hex nuts Work just took a tree Rat I have hit them many time. Body shots .
But Got a Head shot took him out .... See Pic Hunting Tree rats .


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

As for bands, make changes slowly. You are used to your tubes and they seem to be working. However, it would be worth your while to try some flats just to see how they perform for you. A 25 pound draw seems very heavy to me, but I am older and arthritic. Just do a bit of experimentation. What works for one person may not be ideal for another.

As for ammo, in my opinion 9.5 mm lead or larger should be fine for rabbits and similar game. However, from the thread to which you were directed, you will see there is considerable variation. But as you have noted, accuracy is the most important factor. Pick an ammo size that you have readily available, and practice, practice, practice. You want to be doing head shots whenever possible.

Cheers ..... Charles

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

with them tubes 10mm to 12mm lead will take rabbits, head shots, but if you dont get a clear shot dont take it, theres always a other day,


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

the slingshot looks good but are those bands up to hunting?


----------



## Christopher Phares (Dec 13, 2012)

I'd like to add that I really like your slingshot there. It looks so different than a lot of the others. Care to talk about how you made it? I would love to see mor pics of it as well


----------



## sky355 (Jun 1, 2012)

Christopher Phares said:


> I'd like to add that I really like your slingshot there. It looks so different than a lot of the others. Care to talk about how you made it? I would love to see mor pics of it as well


Ditto looks super simple to make


----------

